# Plugs, Bosch Or Not To Bosch



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

What KIND OF Plugs ARE YOU USING??

I gots Bosch that i bought for my 95 200 sx but i got in to a fender bender before poping them in. Do you think they will fit my 97 Altima?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

diadia said:


> *What KIND OF Plugs ARE YOU USING??
> 
> I gots Bosch that i bought for my 95 200 sx but i got in to a fender bender before poping them in. Do you think they will fit my 97 Altima? *


Throw the Bosch away, they absolutly totaly suck. Use the stock Nissan NGK's. If anything go one heat range cooler to a heat range 6 instead of 5.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*BOSCH is not good*

We are a large metropolitan Nissan dealer in New Orleans, and we have had no luck with any plugs but NGK. We have cars brought in all the time with Bosch plugs, and all we ever do is change them out to correct the problem. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: BOSCH is not good*



RayBrandtNissan said:


> *We are a large metropolitan Nissan dealer in New Orleans, and we have had no luck with any plugs but NGK. We have cars brought in all the time with Bosch plugs, and all we ever do is change them out to correct the problem.
> 
> Hope this helps. *


Nice to have you on the board!


----------

